

Ask HN: Name for Hackernews iPhone app? - preek

Hi everyone,<p>a friend of mine and myself are working on an iPhone app for Hackernews. There's a little more work to be done before we release; for example we need a name. Could you help us out with that?<p>I'll give you some preview shots - so you don't think we didn't even start.<p>http://dispatched.ch/pic/main_menu.png<p>http://dispatched.ch/pic/submissions_view.png<p>http://dispatched.ch/pic/feed_view.png<p>Thanks for your input. As thanks we will release this app for free soon.
======
preek
Clickable:

<http://dispatched.ch/pic/main_menu.png>

<http://dispatched.ch/pic/submissions_view.png>

<http://dispatched.ch/pic/feed_view.png>

------
rimantas
A quick comment: Apple HIG calls for removal of redundant information,
especially in table views. "User" is redundant imho, just live the username.
Getting rid of "#x" is also worth consideration. Why not just use the HN
format: "X points by user y hours ago"? Clicking on the table cell itself
could lead to the article, and clicking on the disclosure button (badge type,
with comments count)—to the comments. The move main menu to the toolbar tabs,
so "Articles" loads when you launch the app without the need to click
anywhere. At this point looks like I have a different design for the HN app.
Should I try to make one too? :)

------
__Rahul
Yana - Yet another news app. Yet/Yep/Yes may work equally. I wanted to create
a recursive name, but nothing pops up right now.

------
gsivil
I would suggest HNews.

You get the HN that as maguay says is how we all shorten "Hacker News" but at
the same name you will avoid being too cryptic by using a two letters name. At
the same time having the keyword "news" in your application it can only help.

------
BerislavLopac
iCombinator? ;)

------
Anon84
I would suggest iHack, but it might make it harder for you to get it on the
app store ;)

------
maguay
iHN sounds good to me ... after all, we all shorten "Hacker News" to HN
anyhow.

------
ChrisA9
Hackwire?

------
taphangum
iphonehn

